# Saltwater Fishing Lures



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I have several questions to ask. First, what lures do you find help you to be successful saltwater fishing from the shore. Second, are there any saltwater segmented lures that you would recommend?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Try posting this in the inshore q&a or surf fishing q&a, you'll get more responses. That being said, a gold spoon is by far my favorite all around bait...


----------

